# German or japanese Knife (Wüsthof vs Zwilling vs Fujiwara)



## Duc (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey guys, ive already researched a lot but i cant really decide on which one i should choose, the knives im currently consider are:
German: 
Wüsthof Ikon Classic, would get it for 60€
Zwilling Pro, 40€ 
Japanese:
Fujiwara FKM 240mm, 100€ (because of shipping and taxes)

I see that many people prefer japanese knives in this forum but im not sure whether the extra money is worth it.
I would use the knife for daily home cooking (no bones or hard stuff like pumpkins)


----------



## youngandrestless (Oct 12, 2017)

Believe the hype. Japanese steel has history and soul. German steel has affordable production and retail. Home cook civilians really won’t notice the difference most likely so flip a coin


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The biggest difference between the FKM and Ikon will be the big-ass belly profile of the Ikon, so this is the one to really think about, is it worth it to you for the flatter profile.

Next the FKM will be thinner at the edge most likely, and lighter I'd say for sure.

FKM steel is a bit better.

I think the wusty pro is just a cheap-handled version of the Ikon for the most part, I think the blade grind and HT are pretty close. I hate NSF handles, but you can grind them to suite with a Dremel and drum sander bit.

150 should get you a decent Japanese knife.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yup, long story short, the big-belly profile [and ever rising hieght of tip] was a sad early 20th century German Marketing innovation, to minimize the sharpening difficulties associated with full bolsters, which in turn was a sad mid-19th century innovation to facilitate the mass-production die-stamping process. The thick edge reduced grinding costs. Completely anathema to the actual "cutting" process. Unfortunate that it took hold and many forgot what a kitchen knife was really suppose to be, light, thin and relatively flat profiled.


----------



## Duc (Nov 4, 2017)

rick alan said:


> The biggest difference between the FKM and Ikon will be the big-ass belly profile of the Ikon, so this is the one to really think about, is it worth it to you for the flatter profile.
> 
> Next the FKM will be thinner at the edge most likely, and lighter I'd say for sure.
> 
> ...


can you recommend me a knife that doesnt cost more than 120 on japenseschefknife?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

https://japanesechefsknife.com/collections/first-japanese-knives/under-150#tag
*First Japanese Knives*


----------



## Duc (Nov 4, 2017)

benuser said:


> Stainless: Misono 440 series
> Carbon: Masahiro Virgin Carbon -- not advertised. Price the same as with Misono Swedish Carbon. Ask Mr Iwahara, koki @ kencrest.us


so ive decided to stay on the lower budget actually  
which one out of these is the best one: Fujiwara Fkm 240mm, JCK Kagayaki basic 210mm, or the Global G2

And how sharper are the japanese knives compared to a zwilling pro?


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Duc, I'm not seeing anything about how you intend to keep the knife sharp. What sort of sharpening gear do you have and how good are your sharpening skills?

I would concentrate on sharpening before investing in a new knife.

GS


----------



## Alex88 (Jul 4, 2018)

I own the Zwilling Pro and the Wusthof Ikon Classic. Maybe the Wusthof ikon Classic looks better but I would still go for the Zwilling. Maybe my opinion is biased because i have it for the longest time. But still... I'm very happy with my zwilling and that is a great price for it!


----------

